

My application to intern at foursquare - aorshan
http://aorshan.wordpress.com/2012/02/20/my-application-to-foursquare/

======
jriley
Great initiative; hope you get the internship. I showed it to a friend who
hires ~5 interns per summer in Austin (more communication / consulting, less
technology) and she loved it.

Good luck!

~~~
aorshan
Thanks! I'm glad to hear someone else liked it.

